# Seeking design advise on dedicated theater



## Cind3r (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi all,

Been reading and learning about all this for a little over a year and finally decided to give it a go. The area I have to work with is a little small but it's what I have. I have 2 areas that form an L to work with and hopefully I can get some input from some of the experts on on a layout. Forgive my simple sketch but here is what I have to work with.



I was thinking of making the theater on the right hand side of the basement and build a wall (with door) to make the room 18'6'' X 10'. I was thinking of placing the screen on the south wall with the window. Although I could have a slightly larger theater if I use the left side of the basement I would have to deal with the steps as well as traffic flow to the other side of the basement.

Thanks for taking time to read and I am looking forward to everyone's comments


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

10' wide is a little cozy, but my last house's theater was only 11' wide. Speaker placement will be an issue, as they will be pretty close together. Consider in-walls with an acoustically transparent screen. They will be close together, but fight the urge to push them into the corners (that will make them very bass heavy and destroy the balance).

I like the idea of splitting the room the way you have proposed. Stairs lead to an ante-chamber (bar, pool, snacks  ) and then the theater proper.

Good luck.


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

Cind3r said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Been reading and learning about all this for a little over a year and finally decided to give it a go. The area I have to work with is a little small but it's what I have. I have 2 areas that form an L to work with and hopefully I can get some input from some of the experts on on a layout. Forgive my simple sketch but here is what I have to work with.
> 
> ...


Are you gonna go projector based? I'd suggest it in a dedicated theater. If you are on a tight budget the Sanyo PLV-z60 is an excellent budget option otherwise I'd suggest the Panny 4000 or the Epson 8500

Walling yourself off from the stairs would reduce the output needed from your subs. Seating would be best at 2/3" back. So you have your seats at 12' back. A 108" screen is recommended(paint it with black widow). Place your subs with one at the front and one at the back.

If you're handy enough to build a wall than a sub isn't too hard. http://www.creativesound.ca/details.php?model=QUARTET12(TRIO12)B would be an easy pair to build. You could start with one and add another later if the budget is tight. 

For speakers I suggest the 4 pairs Behringer 2030p's. They are excellent despite their low cost. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/321847-REG/Behringer_B2030P_B2030P_2_Way_Passive.html

Ignore the labels they are quite capable of handling your intimate theater.


----------



## Cind3r (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions so far, a few more details is this is going to be dedicated and totally DIY. I know the 10' width is going to be snug but I was thinking of building a false wall with an AT screen so I could maximize screen size and I wouldnt have to worry to much about placement of the L & R too close to the walls.



> Are you gonna go projector based? I'd suggest it in a dedicated theater.


I have been eyeing the Optomia HD20 but I will check out what you suggested. I have entered into the AE3000 give away...how cool would that be to win that:bigsmile:


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The HD 20 is tougher to place so keep that in mind. The LCD models are much more flexible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cind3r (Feb 15, 2009)

> If you're handy enough to build a wall than a sub isn't too hard.


Here is a link to a sonosub I built. First speaker project for me and I learned alot. 

I have checked on those Behringer's before but it was awhile ago, good to know they are still around and thanks for the link.


----------



## Cind3r (Feb 15, 2009)

> The HD 20 is tougher to place so keep that in mind. The LCD models are much more flexible.



I have read that as well, looks like I should save and get what I really want which is a Panny 3000 or 4000.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

IMO, an AT screen is definitely the way to go when you're challenged with limited width. It just allows much more flexibility in speaker placement and the option of which speakers to use. You have enough length that you could still do a false wall if you want and not have to use in-walls.

Bryan


----------



## Cind3r (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks for the input, plus I might be able to fudge another foot or so in the length of the room.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

My theater is a touch over 10' wide and I wish that I had a couple more feet to play with. Being that width means that the seating must be pushed to the side rather than square in the middle so that there is room to walk by. Mind you a couple average sized love seats or two chairs side by side will fit in the middle, but a normal sofa or two large plush recliners will not. If I wanted Berkaline's at some point I would need the narrow style or only go with a two seater.



> Although I could have a slightly larger theater if I use the left side of the basement I would have to deal with the steps as well as traffic flow to the other side of the basement.


You will have to deal with traffic to the other side either way you configure it.

One option you have is to rip the stairs out and go with a spiral staircase. The benefit would be a lot more room. The drawback would be cost. You also can't carry bulky objects down them easily. Some poeple also find them hard to go down.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

How about twisting the stairs around a little? :dumbcrazy:


----------



## Cind3r (Feb 15, 2009)

> How about twisting the stairs around a little?


I have thought of moving the stairs but unfortunately they mimick the stairs up to the 2nd floor to get the proper height.:hissyfit:


----------



## Dennis Erskine (May 29, 2010)

Here's a suggestion. Let's not even think about equipment right now. The room is not designed so no one would have a clue as to what the good/better/best choices would be yet. At the same time, angles, stuff, etc. is being moved around, concerns about 10' width, etc. Let's drop that discussion as well and back up a step or two.

Cind3r ... the first step, is for you to define your objectives and priorities ... what do you want to do in the room, how many people, what type of movies/gaming, how long you going to be in the house, how often you plan on using the room, type of seating you *think* you'd like. List these ... forget about available space, budget for a moment (but do be realistic). ... and get your head out of the "cool equipment and speakers" pit for a moment.


----------



## Cind3r (Feb 15, 2009)

> the first step, is for you to define your objectives and priorities


I couldn't agree more, and thanks for keeping me on task.

First off this is in a basement and my wife doesn't care for them so it will mosty be used by my son and I. We don't entertain much but I do have a few buddies over every once and while. 
- Seating - I plan on utiliziing a leather couch for primary seating with the intent of stepping up to 3 recliners in the future. I would like to do a small bar with stools for a 2nd row. 
- Usage - My intent for the room is mainly for movies and sports with a little bit of gaming and music listning as well so would that be concidered an all around media room? We do plan on being in the house for a long time so I want to do it right.
- Misc - This will be 100% DIY and mostly by myself at that. I would like a room that performs better than it looks, meaning that I would like a simple, clean room that I can turn it up a little and not wake the rest of the house.

Thanks


----------

